
Meta casual gaming startup - PlayCrafter Teaser - ivankirigin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjBTU02cCVY
======
jimgreer
Looks pretty cool, and the physics are a nice touch. Honestly though, I'm
pretty skeptical about people being able to create much of a variety of games
unless they can do basic scripting. Still, there's a lot of 'remix this game'
possibilities.

~~~
ivankirigin
I think they have a basic event framework. Think about all those side
scrollers out there, working with the same physics and layout - with almost
unlimited possibilities.

It's like myspace layouts + flash gaming. I think people will love it.

~~~
jimgreer
I hate to be the naysayer on this, but I disagree. An ugly MySpace page is
interesting because your friends are on it. A bad game your friend made is
still just a bad game.

People who are talented enough to make good web games already have a tool to
do it with - Flash (typically a pirated version). It's not a perfect tool, but
it's very flexible.

I agree that the physics in this thing look great though.

~~~
ivankirigin
You can't tell from the video, but the social aspects are really big. It's
about making, sharing, and playing games with friends.

This isn't for people who know flash. This is drag and drop game creation.
They might have solved a really hard problem here.

~~~
jimgreer
This could do for games what Dreamweaver and FrontPage did for web authoring -
sweet!

------
jcl
Sounds vaguely like Nostrademons' GameClay idea... I wonder what they are
doing differently?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=225209>

------
sosueme
<http://www.playcrafter.com/>

